# Breaking laws that none should bend.



## wordwaymike (Feb 1, 2006)

*WHAT I SAW, HEARD, READ, AND ULTIMATELY DEDUCED THAT INITIALLY*
*LED ME TO BELIEVE THAT THE OWNERSOF TIGER REAL ESTATE FUND LP *
*WERE LIBEL FOR A MAJOR LEAK OF TOXIC CHEMICALS INTO THE *
*GROUNDWATER IN WEST OXNARD, CALIF. THAT THEY WERE SEEKING TO AVOID RESPONSIBILITY **FOR. *

*DECEPTION IS AN ART. A BLACK ONE* 
*LONG AGO, IN A SHOPPING CENTER, NOT FAR AWAY...,* 
*In the spring of 1999, a water drilling crew, and their truck mounted rig showed **up one morning and proceeded to drill some water analysis test wells in the front parking lot of a large commercial property.. It was a shopping center located in west-Oxnard, Calif., at the corners of Victoria Ave., and Hemlock St. A shopping center that was just one of several such high end commercial property holdings belonging to *
*Tiger Real Estate Fund LP. A privately owned commercial real estate corp., with over one billion dollars in such property in the county of Ventura. *
*Then in the back parking lot they drilled a single well. Nothing unusual in this happening at this shopping center, nor any other for that matter. In and of itself. It is a given that before the sale of substantial commercial real estate properties, enviromental testing *
*of the soil and water will be just two of many evaluations of such a properties potential liabilities, that a new owner might by law be forced to assume responsibility for, with its purchase. Bad news from the soil and water analysis end of the equation can be a "deal *
*breaker" in and of itself. *
*What was unusual about this specic collection of samples, that were taken from the three test wells that were drilled that day in the front parking lot, and the single well that they drilled in the back lot is this; *
*All of these wells were localized in front of, and behind, one business, out of the almost twenty businesses that shared these parking lots, front and back.* 
*It wasn't the Luckys grocery store. Or the liquor store. Donut shop, art gallery, video store, florist, marine engine repair, hair salon, bar restuarant, pharmacy, marine supplies, or coin laundry. Nor were they drilled near the businesses built on the outer perimeter of this shopping center. A bank, sports bar and a gas station. Which with its underground fuel tanks, you would think would deserve some water analysis interest prior to sale. Which is what the property managment agents for the owners of this prime commercial property were telling anyone who asked. "The properties iminent sale", was the reason for this activity.* 
*No, it was none of these other businesses that were bracketed by test wells. *
*It was the dry cleaners. That was built, and equipped with all the related machinery of such an endeavor, ( most of it still in use), at *
*the same time as the structure. Long ago, in the early, to mid 1960's.*
*And it included an underground tank, for thestorage of the used petroleum distillate, and man made solvents that **are used in the dry cleaning process. *
*At the time it was built, such underground tanks *
*were quite common. This one sits at the top of the water table.* 
*"STABILIZING A SHIFTING PARADIGM"* 
*(I mean foundation)* 

*About one month later, a work crew shows up one morning. *
*They begin to jack hammer up two, 3ft. square sections of the concrete slab that is the loading dock, directly behind the back wall of the dry cleaners. Between these two, 3ft. squares is a 4ft. wide section of the original concrete slab that is left intact. Once these two concrete segments were removed, they kept digging deeper, until there dig was a little over 4ft. deep. They began to get seepage from the top of the water table, which in west Oxnard is just a few inches deeper than where they stopped their downward journey, to head up under the cleaners from both of the openings they created in the concrete slab. I never saw how far under the dry cleaners, and to what width this crew dug out about a four foot deep volume of what was dirt/soil at the top, but was primarily a sandy, turned to gravelly, water laden slurry at the bottom.* *I do know that they excavated close to two tractor trailer ore car loads from this dig. *
*When the locals, such as myself, do what locals always do when they see anything different than the normal day to day activities, as they to and fro there way past such a sight. We stop, try and ascertain what is going on, without asking any questions if possible, as it is always much more satisfying to percieve what men are about in such an endeavor, rather than having to ask what's going on, and by this, reveal your ignorance to all that hear your query; "What are you guys doing?"* 
*That day, me and a couple of friends admitted defeat after a few minutes, and asked just that. We were told that they were; "Stabilizing a shifting foundation at the rear of the building."* 
*The thing is, that wasn't what they were doing. Not even close. I have done some, "stabilizing a shifting foundation" work before. This was two holes that went down below the foundation, to facillitate the excavation of a serious amount of soil. With the intact four foot wide section of original concrete between, it appeared as if they were working there way back on either side of something. *
*As some of the crew were observed going in one hole, then backout the other, either side of something, at some point became "around" something.* 
*With the water table just a few inches below the depth of thier dig, seepage from that into their dig was affecting their project. They brought in hoses that were snaked down into both entry holes, that they then attatched to pumps. There was a large storm drain almost directly behind their dig. It was the back parking lots only place to remove a rainstorm's run off, and the entire parking lot gently slopes towards it to aid in its removal. *
*If this was just seepage from the ground water, they could have pumped it to this drain with no potential repercussions. Instead, myself, and several others observed all of this seepage being pumped into 55 gallon metal drums, and then forklifted onto flatbed trucks, to be driven off to points unknown. At least they were unknown to me. I personally saw approx. 50 such metal drums filled, forklifted, and driven away in this manner.* 
*After excavating two tractor trailer ore car loads of what was beneath the dry cleaners, this work crew began building some kind of framing beneath the cleaners. I can't describe exactly what it was that they built, but my guess, based on the half, to three quarter cement truck load of Portland's finest that was gooped down under, and around whatever it was they didn't excavate, was a containment structure of some sort.* 
*As I said not too many paragraphs back, this wasn't "stabilization of a shifting foundation" work that I saw. That would entail the digging of a trench along the outside foundation that exceeded the foundations break in length by several feet past the break in both directions. Framing within this trench would have been built approx.a foot to a little more wide, and to a depth that is the same as the original foundation. Maybe two feet deep. Holes would then be drilled into the existing foundation all along its length, and steel rebar would be slipped, and cemented into these holes. The exposed portions of the rebar that were within the framing built for the impending *
*concrete pour would then be wired to other sections of rebar, that were laced together in this framing, so that the parralell foundational repair would be "as one" with the original foundation, after the concrete had been poured, and had set. (hardened) This would stabilize the foundational breach. If there was one. There wasn't. When this was finished, they framed the two entries through the concrete slab, poured them, smoothed them to match the existing slab, and left. (there is a shading difference that is easily noticed between the old concrete pour, and the two new patches.)* 
*Speaking of left; They left the one test well in the back parking lot, about 15 feetbehind their dig accessable, for future water analysis, with a **removeable cap. The other wells in the front lot had been capped, buried, and patched over with asphalt. I observed water samples taken twice more in the period between this "repair, in 1999 and late**2001. (I observed two more samples being taken later. One in the late summer of 2004, and as recently as Sept., 2005. Samples taken by; RINCON CONSULTANTS A high tech, highly respected enviromental solutions company that specializes in soil, **and groundwater remediation. (removing the poisons) Inventors of a state of the art, massive water pumping, and multi filtration process, for the removal of large concentrations of toxic chemicals that have entered the ground water.) *
*OLD WAYS FALL TO THE WAYSIDE* 
*LIFE WAS GOOD. (key word being was.)*
*For years before this falsely stated repair work in the springof 1999,* 
*things had been pretty good for the owners of this commercial property, and the merchants that leased store front **from them. The joint was jumping from 9:00 a.m. every morning, **till closing time, which for most was at 10:00 p.m. *
*The property managment/agent for Tiger was conscientious as to the; "lease agreed upon repairs" that were detailed in each lease as being; THE OWNERS RESPONSIBILITY.* 
*When it rained heavily, and the roof leaked at Pete's liquor store, or any other store, one call from whoever was on at the store that night to the property managment company for emergency repairs resulted in a roofing crew being on site with in two to three hours, and working till they had resolved the problem. If the store experienced electrical, or plumbing problems at any time, electricians, or plumbers, which ever was needed, would show up where needed in a reasonable amount time of being called. *
*The outside landscaping, and clean up was very good. This even included the entire front storefront side walks, and the huge wooden deck, which ran half the length of **this structure, being steam cleaned approx. every six weeks. Every area around the dumpsters in the rear of the place was steam cleaned as well. *
*This was a well maintained, competently managed, money making commercial property, that was located in the best part of town. The west side of Oxnard. Near the beaches. Near fishermans wharf. Near *
*to the Channel Islands Harbor. Home to the nicest residential communities, and the wealthiest residents. Every one from the *
*owners and their agents, to the merchants that leased store front*
*from them were pretty much on the same sheet of music. Until right after the repairs.* 
*"LET'S SEE YOU STABILIZE THIS"* 
*OUT WITH THE OLD, IN WITH THE COLD* 
*The above description is an accurate one, as to the basic harmony* 
*that was existant between the owners, and the merchants up to the time of these "repairs". Here is how things were between the owners and the merchants after these repairs:* 
*(1.) The owners no longer would do any of the lease agreed upon repairs that were their responsibility. *
*Leaky roof? Too bad. Electrical problems? Hire someone in the yellow pages. Your toilet is backed up? "Aidee do", but Tiger don't. *
*When the roof over Pete's liquor store leaked all over his *
*merchandise with the first big rain, after the "repairs" he called the property managment company, to get a crew out to his store, to fix the leak as soon as possible. He was told that if he wanted his roof fixed, then he should call someone to come out and do that. *
*Pete then says; "And send the bill to you?"* 
*The owners agent says; "If you want your roof repaired, then you *
*pay for it."* 
*Pete says; "It is in the lease that the owners have responsibility for this."* 
*The owners agent says; We are not going to repair your roof. If you don't like it, you can break the lease and leave. No penalties *
*attatched."*
*(2.) Landscaping, steam cleaning, trash removal, and cosmetic *
*repairs to the structure cease. *
*This place became so so rundown and seedy looking that the Oxnard city council had this shopping center, that was a prime commercial jewel in west Oxnard, and looked the part, (until its systematic, deliberate destruction, which began right after the repairs) declared to be a; "blighted property."* 
*What is even more interesting, from a; "What in the hell is going on here?" kind of perspective is this; Tiger has many commercial property holdings, as nice, and nicer. They*
*were being managed by the same **management company, and all lease agreed upon obligations of the owner are met. The other*
*properties are all very well maintained. *
*The appearance of these properties are kept up, from landscaping to maintainence.* 

*(3.) The merchants are picked off one by one, over a two and a half *
*year period. (Like nobody was going to notice that Tiger's owners were deliberately destroying the businesses of the merchants that leased store fronts from them)* 
*Once again, after these crazy "repairs", Tiger changes another fundamental aspect of the; "Leaser/Leasee relationship"* 
*(I call it Tiger's; "We rule, life is cruel, you're a fool, if you think your getting a lease renewal." strategy.) I ts a deceptive, "Texas two step" plan to divide, and conqueor the remaining merchants. Here's how it was done.* 
*STEP ONE; *
*"Raise their hopes. THEN crush their dreams!"* 
*When the first of the merchants that rents from Tiger is nearing that date when his lease expires. He probably wasn't all that worried about how much of a rent increase that Tiger would want. Like all of the merchants, he had been there for years,and this wasn't his first lease renewal process that he had gone through with these boys. He has a good business, has built a solid base of people that patronize *
*his store and he doesn't want to start over somewhere else. So he makes an appointment to discuss lease renewal with Tiger's agents. *
*Who raise his hopes momentarily, just to dash them. By saying to *
*this merchant, that has put money into the pockets of Tiger's owners, every month for years; "Yes, you can renew your *
*lease with us. Although, your monthly rent payment will be more."* 
*The merchant had expected this, so he is probably feeling emotions that are somewhere between happy and elated! Then, the merchant asks; "How much more?"* 
*He is told that Tiger's owners want (5) times more than the going rate for the same square footage anywhere in the county.* 
*The merchant, that has just had the knife twisted in his gut, by Tiger's property agent, who has put this little charade together, as he was ordered to do, Just to spit on this mans hope of keeping his business, his lifes work from being destroyed.* 
*Tiger wants all the merchants out, but is reluctant, for some reason, *
*to go after them all at once. They might band together, and call attention to..., what? *
*"Never you mind what!" Would be the owners honest answer, if they were of a nature to be honest, and answer. Which they are not. So they do what anyone would do, that really loves lying to people, and destoying their businesses. They insult their intelligence, and rub salt in their wounds, (verbally) during the process of lying and destroying. (actually)* 
*They do something else. Something designed to keep the remaining merchants from banding together. It does.* 
*STEP TWO*
*"Think happy thoughts"* 
*About a year and three months into this slow, but certain removal of the merchants, and their businesses from Tiger's shopping center in west Oxnard, the remaining merchants are heard by Tiger's owners/agents to be grumbleing. Worse, they were doing so in the presence of each other. Tiger needs them to quit thinking about the dismal reality of their businesses fast approaching financial ruin, in *
*the not too distant future. They might put two, and two together, or hire a lawfirm that might. How can Tiger get these "already dead, they just don't know it yet" group of holdouts to think; "happy thoughts" as their businesses are led to slaughter? *
*No problem at all, if you have mastered the dark art of crafting whatever lie that you might need, then inserting it in to the psyche of the targeted people, as being something that they will think is wonderful and rock solid true. Planted in their minds, in just the right way. At just the right time. The owners of Tiger, or one of their stratagists is very good at such things. People that master this dark art can bring about whatever outcome that they desire. Until they are caught at it and known by all for what they are, by what they've done. *
*Next: Chapter Two:*
*"The Lie Dejour ." Brought to you by; Whodoo Inc.*


----------



## mammamaia (Feb 2, 2006)

are you asking for input on what needs to be corrected here?... or just seeking an audience for a rant?


----------



## bobwriter (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't know Mamma...where would you even begin? Middle school English perhaps. Seriously Mike, you have--in my opinion--a real need for basic language instruction before leaping into creative writing; fiction or otherwise. Depending on your age and background consider taking a course in English composition at a local junior college.

Perhaps someone that frequents this site would be willing to take you on, but be prepared for some serious work. As it stands now the title of your piece is more reflective of your writing skill than is your topic.


----------



## wordwaymike (Feb 3, 2006)

*re:The primitive writing nature of this primitive man.*

Hello Bob, and mammamia,
You will find no disagreement from this quarter as to the fact that I am not to be counted among the luminaries of the writing craft. As even those writers that most would consider to be found in such esteemed company vigourously debate each other as to who exactly qualifies as a master wordcrafter, narrator, storyteller, ranter, hack, propagandist, elitist, snob, or that single cell writing organism, the critic that fails to critique, in their rush to belittle. 
I don't know about you, but as for myself, I write primarily for two reasons. The first being my own need to do so. The second reason, in the hopes of communicating with others. In this particular instance, as relates to my truthful narrative; "Breaking laws that none should bend." Both of these reasons have become entertwined.
I am sure that your syntax is not nearly as lax as mine. Your prose is most likely not as morose. Your choice of verbs will probably not disturb
those like you that view wordcraft as secondary to the proper placement of a comma. 
It would seem that you aspire to the noble craft of editor. Which is a profession that has great need for fresh blood. Spill yours into that cup. Without the venom of whatever fanged and fevered your attempt to constructivlely mentor someone not quite as adept as you at proper comma placement, and I am sure so many other failings that you'd be happy to point out to me. (I can almost hear Boy George redoing his signature standard; "comma, comma, comma, comma, comma, commheleon." It's a song about the trauma and the drama of those misapplied commas)
I wish I knew more about such things, and I will. After I write down the truthful story that I am compelled to tell. Because there are massive toxic chemicals in the groundwater in my hometown that money, political power, and the arrogance of morally bankrupt elitists that point to everything but what is substantive and of importance. (Such as the truth)
Which means that they prefer to misdirect attention towards those things that are inconsequential, and even false. Why do some people trip over themselves to do such things? 
This is the reality that I have need to address before anything else. The lawless have gained control of laws temple in my county's superior court. 
Hundreds of people, possibly 2 to 3 thousand people should have been told over five years ago that they shouldn't eat the vegetables that they grew in their back yard until some tests have been done. So that the scope of the toxic chemical contamination, and the parameters of its spread were better known.
As for the difficulty that you believe that I will have in finding people on this site that I can learn from, don't you get yourself all lathered up worrying about that. At every site that I have worked on to better my writing abilities, I have always found those that had writing talents that I admired, and were willing as well to aid me in my desire to be a better writer. 
Amazingly, for the most part, these people also saw a measure of writing craft sufficient enough to encourage. God knows, I have a lot to learn. How about you? 
wordwaymike

*TRUTHS LAMENT*

ABOUT HOW DIFFICULT IT IS SOMETIMES FOR WHAT IS TRUE TO BE HEARD

Trying to be seen by the blind,
is like trying to be heard by the deaf.
When what is true,
none involved seeks to find.
Consequently of such they're bereft.

Thinking they know what is true.
Believing they know what is right.
So sure they know what to do.
The blind claiming that they heve sight.

So they "see" what they don't.
They "hear" what's not said.
They should think, but they won't
They'd rather assume instead.

Their knowledge is dust.
they're so proud, but of what?

and their point, and points thrust?
Doesn't peirce, much less cut.

Erroneous thought, 
so many has caught.
Belief's always fraught,
with the peril of true.
Common sense is adrift.
Understanding's a gift.
that presumptions can't lift,
So they remain, blocking true.
From coming into view.

So sure day is night.
So convinced that they're right.
As they stumble along.
Oh so pridefully wrong.
                                     wordwaymike


----------



## mammamaia (Feb 3, 2006)

i think bob was merely trying to get across to you that people will be more inclined to take you and what you write seriously, if you took more care with your writing... someone who doesn't bother to correct the simplest of spelling errors and grammatical goofs, isn't likely to gain anyone's attention, other than a few who will bother to take time to point out his/her mistakes...

add to that, the near-impossibility of reading a diatribe that runs on undivided, page after page, after page, and your stuff is not going to impress anyone, regardless of how justifiable your complaints may be... 

the criticism here was meant to be helpful... you can take it or leave it...


----------



## wordwaymike (Feb 4, 2006)

*re; re; Breaking laws...,*

Hello mammamia,
 Thanks for the input on the spelling and lack of indent, and you were being kind by not delving into basic structure problems as well.

 Here is the crux of the problem as concerns the two problem areas that you mentioned, and the one that you didn't. (structure)

In my 4 year battle with the county courts, police, the shopping center's owners and a local FBI agent, I have lost everything but my life and freedom.

 I even lost my freedom several times over the course of this ongoing illegal donneybrook, that loss totals up to somewhere in the vicinity of six months.

 My online time each week, made possible by two friends that let me use their computer for about 30 minutes, once a week, and occassionaly, I might even get an extra session with one of them. The bulk of that time is spent checking e-mails, responding, and trying to track down the pertinent information to the next question that begs to be answered, as relates to what is going on out here. I find myself many times attempting to get a section submitted, asking for five additional minutes and if lucky getting that extra bit of time, but no more. I can't, and don't blame them for needing their phone lines back. I would hope that you will take me at my word when I tell you that I would much rather spell check what I sent.
Most of the time, I manage to do that.

   As to the lack of indents, in my rush to get "anything " accomplished,
I would add them to my paragraphs being; selected, copied, and pasted, only to have them disappear from the process when submitted. I would greatly appreciate your help in overcoming my ignorance in this area.

 Structure is next on the table, and I know that part of the problem is my lack of formal direction in this area. The other problem is that I have cobbled what I have sent to you so far from sequential order outlines of evidentiary statements. That were written, deliberately devoid of the story telling aspects of narrative structure. Which, if you can imagine someone with minimal online time like I have just described, was for lack of a better word, "flung" into the evidentiary outline, in much the same manner as paint is applied to canvaas by Sidney Pollack. Feverishly at work on one of his abstacts. Not being as gifted at writing as Sydney is at painting, the public's response is less affirmative.

 I can imagine that your suggested advice to me might be to slow down, and submit portions of my truthful account at a less frenetic pace.

 I would give almost anything to have the luxury of time. I don't. From your end of this scenario, I am sure that this statement might seem overly melodramatic. It is in fact the understated opposite. 

I am going to post an evidentiary outline statement, and the supporting case hearing docket entries, without my attempting to graft wordcraft story elements to it this time. If you are willing to gauge my truthful statement, by the Ventura Superior Court records, which are my verifiable case hearing entries, that are unambiguous in nature as to public corruption on a scale that rarely comes to light. 

 Then I won't have to draw you a picture of what the reality for me is of; "I am running out of time." You will know with a chilling certainty that I am in a battle that will cost me my "all" if I don't prevail. The time left remaining to me to get the truth of this matter into the hands of those that can effect the outcome of my battle with the lawless, and the lie will be gone soon.

 With this statement so absolute, and I am sure you must feel at this moment, to be either exaggerated nonesense, or delusionaly fearful I will close. In either case, with 2 years, and 9 months of case hearing court records you should be able to quickly and easily show this to be so . Good luck. 
                                               wordwaymike


----------



## mammamaia (Feb 4, 2006)

have you considered approaching the real-life erin brockovich with your tale of woe?... it sounds much like what she dealt with [and won settlements for!], so even if she can't help you with it, she would probably at least point you in the right direction to get the legal help you so clearly need... 

i've done a lot of paralegal work myself, on behalf of incestuously abused children, among other things, and can tell you from being familiar with how courts work, that you won't be able to effectively represent yourself in court, in re these matters... and that the briefs you need to draw up and submit won't get anywhere, due to your writing problems we both referred to above... you really do need to find an attorney who's willing to take up your cause/case... 

sorry i can't help you any further here... if you want help just cleaning up the writing, you can email me 'at home' and i'll see what i can do for you...

love and hugs, maia
maia3maia@hotmail.com


----------

